# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  1С для ТСЖ

## Балталова

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, уже видимо мозги кипят. Есть ли на сайте платформа и обновления для ТСЖ?

----------

